

I Want a Verizon iPhone - DigitalBoB12
http://www.iwantaverizoniphone.com/

======
gabea
From a design perspective I think they would probably get many more sign ups
if they had a better call to action for their sign up button.

It is hidden as a regular anchor tag and took me more then 5 seconds to even
think about signing up.

